# Compassion, Love, Sorrow = Rescuer



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't read it. I kills me to know that so many dogs are put to sleep who have no issues, but their are not enough homes for them. 

Thank you for rescuing! I love all breeds. If only everyone could take responsiblity for their animals. I guess commitment is hard for some.


----------

